# Team USA update(WKF world championships-Tokyo)



## twendkata71 (Nov 21, 2008)

Team USA took two medals at this years WKF world championships in Tokyo,Japan.  
Elisa Au Fonseca took a silver medal.
George Kotaka took the gold medal for -65 Kilo
The USA team finished 8th overall in the championships.  
This update for those who follow the Team USA.


----------



## Grenadier (Nov 21, 2008)

Thanks for the news.  Nice to see that Au-Fonseca and Kotaka still doing well!

How did they do in kata division?


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 21, 2008)

That is good news fort he Team, thanks for the update


----------



## Grenadier (Nov 21, 2008)

While this wasn't from Tokyo, this video gives you an idea of how fast Kotaka really is.  Look at the video about 25 seconds into it...


----------



## twendkata71 (Nov 22, 2008)

Unfortunately, like almost every WKF world championships. Team USA did not make it to the top four in male Kata(open) or mandatory,team kata,female kata(open) or mandatory. This is a real sticking point with the USA team. I am surprised that Clay Morton did not place. He is an excellent kata performer. He does have a world championship title with the SKIF.  Kotaka and Au Fonseca do not do kata at the worlds, they focus on kumite only. You either make the kata team or the kumite team, usually never both.  I have seen George Kotaka doing kata and he is very good as is Alisa Au Fonseca, they just choose to be more fighters. 
The WKF is one of the most difficult arena's for a kata competitor. The judging is at the highest level and they deduct points for the slightest mistakes.


----------



## KIllA B (Dec 10, 2008)

What a way for Sensei George to end an impressive competitive career with his second wkf gold medal!!  Congrats to Elisa and John who always give memorable performances. I wish them the best in their retirement from competition.  
It will be interesting to see how the dynamic of the USA team will change with 3 of the top competitors gone who have owned their senior team national kilo divisions for as long as I can remember.  
Respectfully, I don't think there is anyone in those male divisions right now who are WKF material. Eimi Kurita is a promising and talented up and coming athlete for the female division.   However, with the youth olympic development program and other ventures I think the USA will be producing high caliber karate athletes with due time.  (It is not my intention to degrade anyone currently competing in those divisions they are all fantastic karateka with much potential).  Any thoughts?


----------



## twendkata71 (Dec 12, 2008)

Atheletes of their caliber never really retire, they just move onto another avenue.Coaching,Teaching,etc. It is best to retire while you are on top.  One can't keep up that level of training forever.  They have already out performed all in the history of USA karate, going back to when the USA started competing in the WUKO/WKF arena.


----------

